# Prime Rib on Traeger 075?????



## spudfin (Dec 23, 2009)

Greetings
I have a new Traeger Texas for Christmas so the learning curve is in full incline.  I have cooked Prime Rib for years on in a variety of ways and am sound in my old methods.  This Treager is a new deal and I am enjoying it a bunch.  So, has anyone had experience with Prime Rib on a Traeger.  I am inclined to roast it at 300-350 as opposed to a long slow smoke.  I am open to suggestions though.  I like a finished product at 135 degrees internal temp followed by a 30 minute rest.  I have apple in the hopper right now.  Outside temp this weekend will be 25-30 degrees.
Thanks in advance for your suggestions.
Regards
Spudfin


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 23, 2009)

Should turn out perfect that way, I did on 2 weeks ago, just a little 3 lb for the wife and I and I did it to 145° cause we like medium well and I did it at 350°

Those Traegers are nice


----------



## ciolli (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like you've got it dialed in. I do mine right around 275. You will not be disappointed. Check out some pics of the last one i did on my Traeger.


----------



## spudfin (Dec 27, 2009)

So here are the stats from my first try on the Traeger.

Prime Rib: 12 lbs with off the rack rub and no bone.  Ribs removed and tied.
Air Temp: 21 F with light wind
 Dial Temp: 300 F
Rack Temp Measured with wireless Thermometer: 298-302 steady
Dome Thermometer Temp: 260
Cook Time:  2hrs 50 minutes to internal temp of 135
Rest Time:  15 min double wrapped in foil and towel in cooler
                 Final temp 142
Finished Product:  Medium color, juicy, nice smoke ring and FLAVOR OUT OF THE PARK HOME RUN

All I can say is, we were all blown away.  I have been doing these for 10 years, but the Traeger elevated the game beyond what I ever expected.

Thanks for the help.

Regards
Spudfin


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice looking prime rib you have there, congrats !!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

Can you stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself for us and let us give you the big welcome we like to give new members. Now as far as your prime rib. First off I would smoke it at about 230-250 or so and then take it to about 125-130 and thats for rare and if you want it alittle more medium is about 130-135 or so and then make sure that you let it rest for atleast 1/2 hour or more. I like to wrap it in heavy duty foil and throw it in a dry cooler and let it rest for an hour. then enjoy.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 28, 2009)

Spudfin, "no pics"??????   Shame on you....lol  We need some pics/qview to drool over, that's how we exist....lol


----------



## spudfin (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry about the lack of qview.  On my list of New Years resolutions.  I beg forgiveness and promise repentance.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Regards
Spudfin


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 28, 2009)

You will be forgiven, but only once, the next time you will have lashes coming for Qview failure. LOL

Sounds like things went well on the pellet pooper, we are very fond of our as well.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha! pellet pooper! rofl!


----------



## deltadude (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job "spudfin", I really like your precise report and the fact that all those temps inside were so close is testament to a good smoker.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 9, 2010)

there is no way to screw up on a traeger less you fall asleep or forget you were cooking


----------



## 4dogs (Dec 18, 2012)

OK first, to introduce myself, you can call me 4Dogs (picked up from a visit back east to a famous hot dog stand Papaya King - I MAY have eaten 4 dogs =)

Second, I own a Traeger Lil Tex Elite, was my introduction to smoking meats and more! Over the past year I have made some amazing pulled pork, chicken and turkeys on the smoker...now its time to expand the menu to Prime Rib

This page has some great looking / sounding meat! I have had my Traeger for about 10 months and I cannot believe the incredible food!

I am curious though, I plan to cook my first Prime Rib on the smoker this holiday and I came to this site for hints and tips...I found some great information about time and temp but any advice for bone in or not ? I was thinking that any chance you get to cook with the bones intact is a bonus as the flavor is much better and the bone conducts heat from the center out. Also, suggestions on rubs for prime rib, I have a home made dry rub I use on most everything but wasn't sure if there was something special.   Your thoughts ?

I was planning to get a 5-7 bone Prime Prime Rib (go big or go home - right?)

Thanks for the time and good eats to all!

I will be sure to post results no matter what here - post feast =)


----------



## tman 05 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just bought Traeger's Prime Rib rub but I ended up getting a prime rib from Costco that was already seasoned. This is my first on the Traeger and I can't wait for Christmas. The last one I made was in my oven and it was a Kosher salt encrusted recipe that was quite good. Served with a horseradish cream sauce. 

Newbie status - doh! That's okay, with my Traeger beside me there's no doubt I will achieve!


----------



## 4dogs (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, Prime rib completed for Solstice, turned out about med rare. Was wonderful, had good luck with Costco meat so-far.

I made an herbed paste for seasoning rub. This roast went fast as it was tasty, have some pics, have to figure out how to post. 

Christmas was a pork top loin stuffed with spinich, pine nuts (toasted) and goat cheese.
This was smoke roasted to about 150 prior to removing and tented it got to 165. Glazed lightly with a rasberry chipotle sauce. Was very good but could have been more moist. Tips anyone? 4 hrs on the traeger with oak and pecan. 

Regards,
4dogs


----------



## 63willys (Mar 1, 2015)

image.jpg



__ 63willys
__ Mar 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ 63willys
__ Mar 1, 2015





 I use my Traeger today to cook a Buffalo bone in prime rib started it off at 450 degrees for the first 30 minutes then finished it off at 300 came out beautiful and amazing flavor I used Red Oak pellets.


----------

